# Sub enclosure within wall idea's



## jumungi5 (Sep 2, 2008)

Looking for input....

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ssion/32354-inwall-sub-design.html#post285219


----------



## the colors (Mar 28, 2008)

By porting them through the wall are you decreasing the size of the port? and also it would not be good to put that type of sub behind drywall were it would become very boomy. It would be best to not drywall and just fabric the wall ( a false wall) imo.


----------

